
Show HN: Rwtxt – a space for reading and writing text - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/rwtxt
======
kickscondor
Related:

* [http://txti.es/](http://txti.es/)

* [http://telegra.ph/](http://telegra.ph/)

* [https://txt.fyi/](https://txt.fyi/)

* [https://tgr.am/](https://tgr.am/)

* [https://verbatim.link/](https://verbatim.link/)

* [https://www.pastery.net/](https://www.pastery.net/)

* [http://ix.io/](http://ix.io/)

* [https://commentpara.de/](https://commentpara.de/)

~~~
SiVal
Yes, but on first glance (without a lot of digging) at the links here, only
Pastery seems to be open source (ix.io says it will be...someday), and Pastery
(as nice as it is--thanks for that link) is for a different purpose (exchange
of code snippets).

Rwtxt looks like a nice, simple, markdown-based, easily self-hostable, open-
source, personal notes wiki. Nice work! If there are others that more or less
match this description (self-hosted, open-source, private notes repository),
I'd be interested.

~~~
Prefinem
Shameless plug, I made one that uses an AWS Lambda and S3 and encrypts
everything before it gets sent over the wire. You can view a live version of
it here ([https://todos.md/](https://todos.md/)) or view the source here
([https://github.com/Prefinem/TODOS.md](https://github.com/Prefinem/TODOS.md))

EDIT: grammar hurts

~~~
SiVal
"Shameless"? So you shamelessly help me, and I'll shamelessly thank you. (It
looks interesting, too.)

~~~
brennebeck
Agreed. I think this ‘shameless’ before posting a project of yours that
answers or is related to the question/topic at hand is... wrong? People
shouldn’t feel shame plugging their work and so, it would follow, ‘shameless’
is unnecessary.

Edit: Not to attack the poster. The poster is following societal convention,
basically.

------
haylem
Hmm, so... You've rediscovered the roots of the wikiwikiweb
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiWikiWeb](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiWikiWeb))
?

Nice. Wish more of the web was still like this, really...

------
kodablah
Nice! I like these small self-contained Go projects with their own web server
(thinking about adding a Tor front and changing go-sqlite3 to an encrypted
version for easy, safe at-home use). Easy, self-hosted websites is how the
true decentralized web will come about (at least while we wait for the tech to
share resources catches up).

If I could make one request, refactor the code a bit so that I could import it
as a lib and use it on my own configured Go HTTP server. All that code in the
main package is not very reusable if, say, I wanted to serve this as a
net/http.Handler in a separate path.

~~~
jaytaylor
That refactor would be really nice.

Maybe I'll send a PR this weekend :)

~~~
jaytaylor
Just opened PR#12:

[https://github.com/schollz/rwtxt/pull/12](https://github.com/schollz/rwtxt/pull/12)

Now we'll find out if schollz is receptive :D

~~~
qrv3w
I love it! Will include it soon.

~~~
kodablah
And I piggy-backed off of it:
[https://github.com/schollz/rwtxt/pull/15](https://github.com/schollz/rwtxt/pull/15)

------
inherentFloyd
[https://rwtxt.com/public/list](https://rwtxt.com/public/list)

I love that feeling when something collaborative is brand new and everyone is
testing the waters.

~~~
qrv3w
My intention was that public should not be indexable/searchable. I fixed this.

However, if you really want private stuff, use a domain. Someone could still
guess the URL of stuff on the public domain.

------
disqard
This is beautiful. Thank you for making and sharing!

My own setup is a NextCloud-storage directory hierarchy where I write notes
using MDWiki [1]. This lets me continue recording my thoughts even when I'm
offline.

[1]
[https://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md](https://dynalon.github.io/mdwiki/#!index.md)

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks.

I appreciate you sharing your solution too - its very clever!

------
jktzes
I was wondering how to save text without sign-up and then realized that the
url slug generated from the first line is the "login". Although no password
implies no authentication. I can't help smiling seeing the slug becomes a
unique id when I put "test" at the first line. I smiled even wider when I
visited the "test" page. This is some interesting shit!

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks :)

------
sh87
Been using this for a week and its intensely useful. I personally use this for
tracking interesting posts / comments I come across HN. Market research on
some major up coming purchases. And sharing notes with my sibling helping out
with reviewing assignments. This has now become my goto choice over google
docs for non-sensitive information. (Do not mean to imply I trust google docs
with sensitive information).

It works beautifully on all of my screens (phone and laptop) syncs across all
of my devices (I actually like refreshing the page manually. Don't ask why.)
And the gorgeous text only interface is just too tempting to write.

I am personally promoting this within my circles.

THANK YOU !!!

Here's the above text on rwtxt: [https://rwtxt.com/public/been-using-this-for-
a-week-and-its-...](https://rwtxt.com/public/been-using-this-for-a-week-and-
its-intensely-useful)

------
miguelmichelson
This editor is kickass:
[https://michelson.github.io/dante2](https://michelson.github.io/dante2)

And this is a medium self hosted with dante2:
[https://github.com/michelson/dante-
stories](https://github.com/michelson/dante-stories)

------
krsoninikhil
This is great, I wanted to able to edit hastebin/pastebin without login and it
solves this exact problem. Since the link is not that easily guessable,
content integrity should not be a problem.

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks. If you really want to keep things to yourself you can log into a
domain - anything you do in a domain is not public, by default (though you can
toggle this).

------
ScarZy
This is pretty awesome! Nice and clean, and a simple responsive WebUI.

I was thinking about doing something similar to this recently, but with
different names:

Captain's Log and Captains Blog

You'd toggle Captain's Blog, which would forward it on to a configured static
page generator and display it for you.

------
52-6F-62
How many languages have syntax highlighting?

I noticed Javascript and Python do, but I wasn't getting anything for others.

It works great, but watch out for those public pages. It's wide open to spam
presently.

It's nice and no frills, though.

~~~
qrv3w
Right now I think just Javascript, Python and Go. I'm using prism.js for
highlighting and I haven't figured out a smart way to deliver the CSS without
bundling all of them.

In the future I'd just like to replace it with server-side highlighting.

------
ChristianBundy
Was this inspired by [http://txti.es/](http://txti.es/)? Looks awfully
similar.

~~~
qrv3w
It is based off [https://cowyo.com](https://cowyo.com), which was based off
[https://shrib.com](https://shrib.com) ...which was based off something else
presumably.

~~~
soniman
jottit.com was the original Aaron Swartz project

------
qrv3w
I don't know if you'll ever see this, but whoever is writing the haikus on
rwtxt, you are amazing! I absolutely love them.

------
Conlectus
This reminds me a lot of txti.es. The difference seems to be that this allows
anyone to edit a post (in the public domain).

------
detcader
I've been missing this sort of thing since the maintainer of notepad.cc shut
it down...

------
gramstrong
This is really cool! I am definitely going to mess around with this later.

------
anacleto
Like the idea. Just about 1-day and 3hours late.

I've reworked my website/blog (vuejs) completely using a similar minimalistic
approach.

[https://leonardofed.io](https://leonardofed.io)

------
KirinDave
How is this different from something like C2?

~~~
vinc
Have you been to C2 recently? It's now a web app that load only if you have
JavaScript activated. Pretty sad.

At least this one works well on text browsers, and pages load fast without the
need for a spinner.

~~~
KirinDave
I was an actual admin for C2 once. I'm talking about the original software
design.

Yeah, it's archived now. But it's essentially the same software but doesn't...
even credit the concept of wikis in any way? It seems quite bad to not credit
wikis in any way here.

~~~
vinc
Oh, you were an admin of C2? That's cool!

Yeah this new service is definitely a wiki.

------
chrisweekly
This is freaking awesome.

------
xte
Hey I'm a HUMAN, not a cow to be milked by someone.

I do write text, our information is mostly textual. But I need it manageable,
organize with file taxonomy, structure taxonomy and full-text/fuzzy search.
Something like org-mode. Something that I can post on the web if I like, but
certainly not such a limited notebook.

Sorry, IMVHO many create applications just to write them, not to really use
them nor to reason about a task they want to solve/automatize efficiently.

